# Post your tunings and what you do with them



## Stan P (Nov 6, 2006)

1. Std 7 - 6 std + Low B

2. Jazz / Metal 7 - 6 std. + Lo A

3. High A - not sure what the use of this....

.... let's continue the list. Please describe the advantages of your tuning and the situations you are using it for .. jazz, metal ... experime(n)tal...


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 6, 2006)

DADGAD and CGDGAD (down 1/2 step): Fingerstyle acoustic, and two handed tapping.
Open G (down 1/2 step): FIngerstyle acoustic
Drop C#: Metal and fingerstyle acoustic
C Standard: Metal
Drop B flat: Metal
Sevenstring B flat standard (will have more sevenstring tunings once I get my tremel-no): Everything.
DADGAE (down 1/2 step): Slide guitar and fingerstyle.

Those are the main ones that work for me. Sometime I have variations on the above, but mostly I stick to these. I've experimented with tunings based on fourths and fifths, but never went very far with them.

As a wierd aside, I've found DADGAD is very cool for jazz playing...


----------



## Seedawakener (Nov 6, 2006)

Sevenstring A standard: maybe not the most itresting tuning but I use it for playing everything. heavy!


----------



## Leon (Nov 6, 2006)

standard B = everything i can!

drop Tool (E > D, B > A) = Tool tunes


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 6, 2006)

Standard b = works for everything. 010-64
Drop A = it´s just so fun. 010-64
B-minor = BF#BF#BD = for my acoustic guitar, it so sweet for picking. (cant remeber gauge but they where the thickest string in europe ?)
High-a tuning nr 1 = EADGHEA standard. 006-046
High-a tuning nr 2 = EACGCEA a-minor7 tuning that sounds good for slide and blues. 006-046
meshuggah type = F#C#F#C#F#A#D#. 011-070

Edit: added string gauge


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh, Open C and Open D Minor are both great as well. Don't use them as much as Open G or DADGAD, but they're pretty cool.


----------



## Days Break (Nov 6, 2006)

G
D
G
D
G
D
G

tuned to this for a while nice for acoustic passages lots of open octaves...

sweep picking sounds nice aswell 

(not that i'm that great)

since strapping young lad decided to tune to

GCGCGCE i decided i'd try soemthing both different and similar and hence GDGDGDG was born... 'super drop g'
(lame name i know)


----------



## Raeon (Nov 6, 2006)

My main tuning on the seven is simply B flat. So I can play Nevermore songs and write nice songs =)

I once experimented a 7-string tuning that goes like this:
from low to high: G# C# A# C# F# A# D#

The only change following from the B flat tuning is an uber-low G# and an uptuned A string 
Reason: experimental, nothing more nothing less.



Days Break said:


> G
> D
> G
> D
> ...




Haha, that's pretty funny =D I'm gonna try it out one day


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 6, 2006)

AEADGB sounds heavy as hell and I still get the standard goodness in there.

C# standard for Decapitated...heh...this is the one I use for playing standard songs (like crazy train )

Drop-B on the 7 (C# standard if I tune the B up) - just sounds good, I wanted my 7 in drop-tuning but still with the b, so it works. Plus F# standard sounds AWESOME.


----------



## Stan P (Nov 6, 2006)

I want to try a new tuning, I called 5-4 Symmetric:

F#
B
E
A
E
B
F#

I hope to get a wide covering both bass and guitar. I will see how it works for jazz and rock. It should be easy to improvise in this tuning because you only need to learn the 1st 4 strings!

There is another guy on this forum who tried something similar.


----------



## angryman (Nov 6, 2006)

Drop A, G# & F# for Grinding Riffage


----------



## cadenhead (Nov 6, 2006)

G
D
A
D
G
B
e

11-85 gauge strings.
It's tuned low but, heavy strings + 27" scale and trem with 5 springs = no flop


----------



## Stan P (Nov 6, 2006)

To guys, who use extra low strings:

Is it easier to put them on a Fixed Bridge or FR-type nut - bridge?

Are any mods required to accomodate very thik strings?

Thank you all
Stan


----------



## Durero (Nov 6, 2006)

I always use strict 4ths tuning.
eg, (low to high)
6-string: EADGCF
7-string: BEADGCF or EADGCFBb
7-string extended scale: G#C#F#BEAD
9-string: F#BEADGCFBb

The advantage of this system is that all scale fingerings and chords shapes are the same no matter which string groups they are played on. I can switch between all these different guitars and all my fingerings remain the same.

I started tuning this way because that major 3nd between the G & B strings in standard tuning always bugged me.


----------



## Stan P (Nov 6, 2006)

I like all 4ths for many things, especially when improvising in Cm7, Fm7 and related keys.


----------



## bulb (Nov 6, 2006)

a cool tuning that i have been using lately is where on a 7 string you drop the E down to a D but keep the B in standard. I usually tune my guitars down a half step too, but the relationship of the notes stays the same, and i use this tuning on a couple songs. Its cool cuz you have your drop chords ready, and the low set of open chords has this minor 3rd (i think i dont know notes well...) feel to it and sounds really cool. I used this tuning on As it were, Prerequisite and Forever and a Half.

Another tuning that i havent recorded with but i am messing around with is tuning the E string to B on a 6 string. This creates a very large interval between the two strings and you can make some different sounding riffs with it and for a heavy open sound you hit the A string 2 frets up from where you are hitting the B and you have an octave that you can move around like a power chord!


----------



## Garry Goodman (Nov 6, 2006)

Adler 12-string/8 octave guitar:
C0 F0 Bflat0 Eflat1 Aflat1 Dflat2 F#2 B2 E3 A3 D4 G4
I use this guitar which has 97 notes from C0-C8 for playing piano music ,non-transposed for two handed touch playing and for projects requiring the tonalpossiblities it has to offer. This instrument includes the guitar,electric bass , but goes both lower and higher than these guitars.

11-string
F0-G4 The same idea but it avoids notes below the audio band.

9-string B0-Eflat4- an easy live gig instrument covering the range of the standard 5-string bass and guitar.

7-string B0-F4 The bass guitar's answer to the Clavinet and Harpsichord with a 4.5 octave range. Set up for my Percussive Harmonic system.

6-string guitar 25.5" scale B2 E3 A3 D4 G4 C5
A guitar tuned in 4ths, but also tuned a 5th higher than normal guitar tuning for very bright chords.

And the 4x3 12-string..... This used to be considered a bass, but it's range is higher than the standard electric 12-string guitar being that I tuned it in three octave.

This is really nice for duo and trio situations where I can cover bass and full guitar chords while a guitarists solos.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 6, 2006)

*7-String (All)*: A-D-G-C-F-A-D
*6-String #1*: A-D-G-C-F-A
*6-String #2*: B-E-A-D-F#-B
*6-String #3*: C-F-Bb-Eb-G-C

As you can see I don't like drop tunings. It's fun but I just write better in standard.


----------



## Kotex (Nov 6, 2006)

I use this one where I turn the low B to A and the E to D. Kinda' of a cool weird sound.I mainly use it for this tapping riff I made up. I also turn the high B up one step for some cool clean things. And sometimes I tune up to C and take advantage of the extra high string (also for clean accoustic things).


----------



## Pericles (Nov 6, 2006)

How about the Ryan Schuck tuning?
Bb F C G D A E
I don't think i've ever seen anyone use that tuning before, i'm just wondering. 

About me, I just tune 1/2 step down on 7's. Reason: At first it was because of Meshuggah and Mushroomhead, then I soon after discovered Nevermore,and a number of others that tune down by 1/2 step. It's great because i can also play alot of Hendrix songs in this tuning as well


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 6, 2006)

Ryan Shuck tuning? Dude they just tuned Bb Eb Ab Db Gb Bb Eb. Amir tunes the same but without a high Eb.


----------



## cadenhead (Nov 6, 2006)

Stan P said:


> To guys, who use extra low strings:
> 
> Is it easier to put them on a Fixed Bridge or FR-type nut - bridge?
> 
> ...




Yes, in my case there is. I had to take a small file to the nut of my fixed bridge 7's. Also to the tuning machine as the 85 doesn't quite fit in the hole (I said hole  ). 

For a locking nut, not really except I had to (with Donnie's help) put groves in the string clamps as the screw wasn't quite long enough to tighten up.

I personally use all 5 spring spaces in my trem equipped 7. 2 high tension springs and 3 gently used ones from my 6 string.

Other than that, setting it up is the biggest hassle.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Nov 6, 2006)

G standard 11-70 grind
A standard 11-70 death metal
C,C,G,C,F,G,C(7 string acting as a citar) 11-66
F standard 11-70 MESHUGGAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Azyiu (Nov 7, 2006)

V7, standard tuning, .09 - .56
JPM, standard tuning, .09 - .46
PRS, D tuning, .09 - .46
N2, Half-step down, .09 - .46


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 7, 2006)

cadenhead said:


> G
> D
> A
> D
> ...


Hey! That's my exact tuning, only I'm one step down (F).

Weird! No one uses this tuning. I've been using it for 5 years now. Great for 2 finger major/minor baritone triads on the low strings.


----------



## Stan P (Nov 7, 2006)

i will try it! SOunds very interesting!


----------



## cadenhead (Nov 7, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Hey! That's my exact tuning, only I'm one step down (F).
> 
> Weird! No one uses this tuning. I've been using it for 5 years now. Great for 2 finger major/minor baritone triads on the low strings.




I had no idea any one els did that too.  

I think when I get my 28" scale 7 I'll try tuning down another step.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 7, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Hey! That's my exact tuning, only I'm one step down (F).
> 
> Weird! No one uses this tuning. I've been using it for 5 years now. Great for 2 finger major/minor baritone triads on the low strings.



That CGDGAD tuning I mentioned is great for the same reason.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 7, 2006)

Has anyone tried Lute tuning? EADF#BE, with a capo at the second fret.

I really want to try it on my classical guitar next time I go home...


----------



## telecaster90 (Nov 7, 2006)

EAEEBE-cool for acoustic stuff


----------



## Durero (Nov 8, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> Has anyone tried Lute tuning? EADF#BE, with a capo at the second fret.
> 
> I really want to try it on my classical guitar next time I go home...


I've tried that on my classical once for playing a lute transcription. It was disorienting for a bit, but the fingerings made a lot of sense after a while. Should work well for most old lute stuff like Dowland or Weiss.

I like that it puts that pesky major third in the middle of the six strings - more symmetrical than standard tuning.


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 8, 2006)

B standard, Bb Standard, A Standard, and C# Standard with a high F#

I dont have a different tuning for different genres or anything, although an extra high note sounds awesome with chord heavy rhythms. (IE, clean passages and whatnot)


----------



## dpm (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm all fourths, BEADGCF on 7, BEADGC on 6.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 9, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> B standard, Bb Standard, A Standard, and C# Standard with a high F#
> 
> I dont have a different tuning for different genres or anything, although an extra high note sounds awesome with chord heavy rhythms. (IE, clean passages and whatnot)



What string do you use for your high F#?

Has anyone tried Pat Metheny's acoustic baritone tuning, from the 'One Quiet Night' album?

ADGCEA with the middle two strings strung an octave higher.

Haven't tried Nashville tuning in ages...wouldn't mind giving it a go again...


----------



## EverDream (Nov 9, 2006)

Right now my tunings:

6 string guitar: ADGCEA (this is the higher tuning with a high A)
7 string guitar: G#C#F#BEG#C# (Although the high string broke a while ago)
8 string bass: C#G#C#F#BEAD (there is no low C# on it right now though)

gauges strings:

6 string guitar: 5-8-10.5-14-19-26
7 string guitar: 10-13.5-17-26-36-49-66 (10 is gone now)
8 string bass: 20-35-50-70-85-110-145-230 (230 is gone now)

I play symphonic/gothic metal, I'm a guitarist but I have the bass so that I can add bass to my songs I write, I'm not really a bass player, but I can play basic bass lines. The 8 string is a galveston I got on ebay. The action is not suitable for anything but playing basslines on the lower frets, and the saddle heights are not adjustable. I mainly got it because of the range it could offer with 8 strings, and just to have a feel for what 8 strings feels like.

I've tuned to MAAAANY different tunings though, especially on my 7 string guitar.

A tuning - I use this tuning to play a lot of stuff, including Korn, Within Temptation, Evanescence, Nightwish, Dream Theater, Delain. Just about any band that tunes to D on a 6 string or baritone A. Any band that does drop C, all I have to do is drop the D string.

A# tuning - I use this for certain songs that are 1 half step down, like bands like Delain, Metallica, Dream Theater, Masterplan, etc.

B standard - I haven't use this tuning very much mainly because most of the songs I desired to learn how to play were in lower tunings. But when I get around to tuning to this I will learn more Dream Theater songs.

for all songs tuned to C# (Evanescence, Masterplan, Within Temptation, etc.), I use G# tuning, for all songs tuned to C (Dream Theater mainly) I use G tuning (probably the lowest tuning I ever use, I use it to play the live tuned down version of Taking Over Me by Evanescence).

G# tuning - custom - with the last 3 strings all tuned down 1 step (i.e. F#BEBEG#C#) I used this tuning for a song I wrote, mainly so that I could come up with some nice add9 chords on the EBE strings, and also the main chorus had a low open B in it, and the bridge has some uber low F# triplet groove 

the lowest I've ever actually tuned my whole 7 string is G tuning with the last 3 strings dropped 1 step, kinda like the last tuning I mentioned and it was FA#D#A#D#GC, this was on the same 10-66 set I've used for a while now and it was very loose, so I ended up tuning back up pretty quickly, lol. I was mainly just goofing around because I was bored and felt like experimenting.

The highest I've ever tuned besides my 6 string right now which is high A, is C tuning with a high F, back when I first got my 7 string it came with 10-56 strings and the B was too floppy so I tuned up a half step.

Back before I got my 7 string, I would tune my 6 string to just about every tuning mirroring the 7 string, and also I would do all the lower 7 string tunings too, so it wasn't much of a different story except just 1 less string.

Well there's my tuning adventures. I just completed a song in the G# tuning I'm in, and I have a section that alternates between the open C# and G# strings, it's pretty cool. Ok the end. Bye.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 10, 2006)

Some other tunings I've experimented with...

DGDGBE (down 1/2 step or two steps): This is a good one on my Les Paul or extended scale guitar for OSI type riffery.
BF#BF#BC# (down 1/2 step): This is cool for both chugging riffs and spacy chords.
DADGAD down two steps: Sounds really rich for fingerpicking, and obviously has the same advantage as Drop D for heavy riffs.
Open C (CGCGCE): Some really nice chords can happen in this one, and Devin Townsend likes it, so it must be cool!
EADGCE: Kind of a soprano guitar tuning. Pretty cool just for getting some unusual natural harmonics and open string chords.
One I tried that was really nice, was F#ADF#AD (open D with the bottom string tuned up a third). Pretty cool.
Open D Minor (DADFAD) is really cool and moody, although for some reason I've never gotten along with normal Open D.
Open Esus2 (EBEF#BE): Great for slide.

Once my Tremel-no arrives I'll probably be using AEADGBE and ADADGBE on the seven. I may even try TDW's idea, and go GDADGBE occasionally.

Has anyone tried the Nick Drake CGCFCE tuning? You can get some beautiful noises out of it.

Drake's BEBEBE tuning is intriguing as well...


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 10, 2006)

Standard - BEADGBE
1-6 - 9-42 
7 -52

I play everything on this tuning... especially METAL


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 10, 2006)

Lists of Michael Hedges and Preston Reed's recorded tunings...some of these sound fun...

http://www.prestonreed.com/tunings.html

http://www.stropes.com/index.php?glbm=19&fa=7


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 11, 2006)

Just reading an interview on Ron Jarzombek's webpage, and he says he's recorded a couple of songs in BFBFBF tuning. Could be fun for moving diminished ideas across the neck...

You could try BF#BF#BF# for slightly more 'normal' effects...
Actually, now that I think about it, that would make a great alternative standard tuning...AAAAAAAARGH!!! I wish I hard a hardtail guitar with me!!!!


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 11, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> What string do you use for your high F#?
> 
> Has anyone tried Pat Metheny's acoustic baritone tuning, from the 'One Quiet Night' album?
> 
> ...




.009 but it was too tight on a 26.5" scale schecter.


----------



## abyssalservant (Nov 13, 2006)

B-standard or Bb-standard . . . prog metal, shred, thrash/black metal.
G#-standard . . . Deathwalkers (www.myspace.com/deathwalkers1313)
Drop-D with low B . . . Tool *laughs* or, depending on the song, I'll just play the riff on the B and fret the D . . . which is a showoff technique, but I like the feel better sometimes.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Nov 13, 2006)

BOTH OF MINE ARE IN STANDARD A-440, BUT THE 6 STRING HAS A HIPSHOT TREMSETTER, FULLY FLOATING, SO I CAN DETUNE THE FINE TUNER TO GO TO DROP D & STILL HAVE A FULLY FUNCTIONING FLOATING TREM.

UNTIL I GET OR MAKE ANOTHER TFS6 AND/OR 7, THOSE ARE THE TUNINGS I'VE GOT FOR NOW. I ALSO USE DGCFAD, AS THE SONG REQUIRES.

AS LONG AS I HAVE ONE INSTRUMENT AT A-440 SO I CAN PLAY IT AT CHURCH ON THE WORSHIP TEAM, I'LL BE OK. THE MORE GUITARS I GET, I'LL UTILIZE MORE TUNINGS, FOR TONE AND TO ACCOMODATE MY VOCAL RANGE NEEDS.


----------



## abyssalservant (Nov 13, 2006)

. . . On the Worship Team?


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Nov 13, 2006)

YUP, WE CRANK IT UP TOO.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 13, 2006)

G
D
A
A (one step below low B)

My "Depth's Of Hell" tunning. I always run this through a fuzz+octave down effect. It's E-V-I-L .


----------



## Sponge (Nov 14, 2006)

GCGCGCE 10-52 +64 - awesome for that wall of sound and great for 4 note per string patterns, sweeps, 3 octave string skip arpeggios (every other string is an octave  ) its totally a shredder's tuning. Others who have used it are the Tea Party, Devin Townsend/Strapping Young Lad, Led Zeppelin... I used to tech for SYL and the sound got to me, its great for clean and distorted.


----------



## BrianCarroll (Nov 14, 2006)

Sponge said:


> GCGCGCE 10-52 +64 - awesome for that wall of sound and great for 4 note per string patterns, sweeps, 3 octave string skip arpeggios (every other string is an octave  ) its totally a shredder's tuning. Others who have used it are the Tea Party, Devin Townsend/Strapping Young Lad, Led Zeppelin... I used to tech for SYL and the sound got to me, its great for clean and distorted.



Do you use that tuning with the RG1527 ? How's the intonation ?
I've got to try this tuning for a long time, but well... too lazy...


----------



## Sponge (Nov 15, 2006)

BrianCarroll said:


> Do you use that tuning with the RG1527 ? How's the intonation ?
> I've got to try this tuning for a long time, but well... too lazy...



Hey duder, it works great, but I have to use a 64 guage at least on the low G, I tried using the 60 guages cause Jed and Devin were using those on the Alien tour but on a trem system the 64 seems to work better. I also tried a 70 but it was klinda thick in tone with the stock Ibanez pickups to the point where it would mask other frequencies. I'm getting my Ibanez back in a few hours from my luthier, its been modded with maple body and rosewood strips, and EMG707s so the tone will be a little different and handle the muddiness of the lows a bit better... so I'll let ya know how that goes.. but as far as intonation, I've used it with a Schecter V7 diamond series and it worked out great, and then an LTD-H207 and the stock pickups (SD designed) didn't handle a 64 well... but the intonation was pretty close.

If I could recommend anything, replace stock pickups with something that has less EQ in the low end and go 10-52, then buy a 60,64,68 and see which you like best. Its a lot of troubleshooting, but with my guitars each one was a bit different. 

Sorry, I'm kinda all over the place with this, so here's what I found with the Ibanez. 60 works great for tone but if you pick it real hard it will have a dip in pitch (but it sounds sick and can be used to advantages) the 64 is a bit tighter and still has good tone, little bit of pitch bend with hard pick but works great, and the 70 is tight with less pitch bend but kinda muddy in tone.

Hope this helps 

-Billy


----------



## BrianCarroll (Nov 16, 2006)

Sponge said:


> Hey duder, it works great, but I have to use a 64 guage at least on the low G, I tried using the 60 guages cause Jed and Devin were using those on the Alien tour but on a trem system the 64 seems to work better. I also tried a 70 but it was klinda thick in tone with the stock Ibanez pickups to the point where it would mask other frequencies. I'm getting my Ibanez back in a few hours from my luthier, its been modded with maple body and rosewood strips, and EMG707s so the tone will be a little different and handle the muddiness of the lows a bit better... so I'll let ya know how that goes.. but as far as intonation, I've used it with a Schecter V7 diamond series and it worked out great, and then an LTD-H207 and the stock pickups (SD designed) didn't handle a 64 well... but the intonation was pretty close.
> 
> If I could recommend anything, replace stock pickups with something that has less EQ in the low end and go 10-52, then buy a 60,64,68 and see which you like best. Its a lot of troubleshooting, but with my guitars each one was a bit different.
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot Billy,
about the PU, it shouldn't be an issue with my Lundgren M7


----------



## Sponge (Nov 16, 2006)

BrianCarroll said:


> Thanks a lot Billy,
> about the PU, it shouldn't be an issue with my Lundfren M7



never heard of Lundfren (pardon my ignorance), got any links or soundclips?

I just got my custom guitar yesterday, I found that it handles the lows very well.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=18053


----------



## BrianCarroll (Nov 17, 2006)

Sponge said:


> never heard of Lundfren (pardon my ignorance), got any links or soundclips?
> 
> I just got my custom guitar yesterday, I found that it handles the lows very well.
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=18053



Oops, typing error : it's LUNDGREN M7, it's the PU that guys of Meshuggah use.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 17, 2006)

Standard 7 string for just about everything. Down a 4th (F#, B, E, A, D, F#, B) on my RG7421XL for truly bowel loosening moments. It's a hell of a lot of fun.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 17, 2006)

Got Open C on my acoustic at the moment, inspired by all the talk of it here...

There's some great stuff hidden in that tuning. I'd like to try SYL's sevenstring version if I get the chance.

Wasn't Devin getting an 8 string tuned CGCGCGCE?


----------



## Sponge (Nov 18, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> Got Open C on my acoustic at the moment, inspired by all the talk of it here...
> 
> There's some great stuff hidden in that tuning. I'd like to try SYL's sevenstring version if I get the chance.
> 
> Wasn't Devin getting an 8 string tuned CGCGCGCE?



Will y (keys SYL) was telling me that Dev was getting an 8 string with the extra low C... yikes!


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 19, 2006)

As a variation on Open C, CGCGCD is really good for a celtic-type sound...



metalfiend666 said:


> Standard 7 string for just about everything. Down a 4th (F#, B, E, A, D, F#, B) on my RG7421XL for truly bowel loosening moments. It's a hell of a lot of fun.



I've been thinking I'd like to try an extended-scale seven and tune GCFBflatEflatGC...I've already got a six in C and love it, but miss the extra string...


----------



## ElRay (Dec 8, 2006)

Durero said:


> I always use strict 4ths tuning.
> ...
> I started tuning this way because that major 3nd between the G & B strings in standard tuning always bugged me.



Similarly, I'm looking at Major 3rds (EAbCEAbCE)-- Symetric (can move chord shapes up, down and across.

Why the 4ths? 3rd's will give you two full octaves within four frets.

Ray


----------



## Durero (Dec 8, 2006)

ElRay said:


> Similarly, I'm looking at Major 3rds (EAbCEAbCE)-- Symetric (can move chord shapes up, down and across.
> 
> Why the 4ths? 3rd's will give you two full octaves within four frets.
> 
> Ray


Well, viewed in octaves, 4ths gives you 3 octaves in 7 frets.

None-the-less I think your Major 3rds tuning is an excellent idea. Anyone interested in lots of close-voiced chords should probably explore it.

It's the symmetry that's so advantageous in my opinion. It's so nice to have all your chords & scale fingerings stay the same no matter what group of strings you play them on.

Years ago I considered trying a symmetrical tritone tuning. For example F#CF#CF#CF#. Still symmetrical (that'd be 3 octaves in 1 fret), and only two strings to learn the notes on 
but I haven't taken the time to try it


----------



## distressed_romeo (Dec 8, 2006)

ElRay said:


> Similarly, I'm looking at Major 3rds (EAbCEAbCE)-- Symetric (can move chord shapes up, down and across.
> 
> Why the 4ths? 3rd's will give you two full octaves within four frets.
> 
> Ray



Some jazzers have apparently tried that. It would mean you have a full chromatic scale in one position with now shifts. It would make sightreading much easier.


----------



## ElRay (Dec 11, 2006)

Durero said:


> Well, viewed in octaves, 4ths gives you 3 octaves in 7 frets.  None-the-less I think your Major 3rds tuning is an excellent idea.


 I wish I was good enough to have thought of Major 3rd tuning on my own. These's a bunch of folks doing that. I also foud info about somebody that tunes his guitar in 5ths -- like a Cello. Try Googleing:  guitar "major third" OR "major 3rd" tuning​  I guess it comes down what kinds of runs you typically play, voicings you want (remember, we don't have one string per note), etc.  That's why I'm looking at getting an Agile Interceptor 7-string. It's a 27" scale 7-string. I'm hoping to be able to down tune it 4-5 steps so I can get the range of a "standard tuned" 7-String but still keep the Major 3rds tuning.  Ray


----------



## distressed_romeo (Dec 11, 2006)

One thing that came to me last night that I may try when I get home for the holidays is a 'mirror tuning' like on the stick or Warr guitar.

Standard tuning (or whatever you like) but...
Swop the A for a string one tone higher than the normal G string
Swop the E for a guitar's normal high E

Would be an interesting variation on Nashville tuning...


----------



## cvinos (Dec 28, 2006)

The other day I was experimenting with E A D E G A on a six string, to get some close voicings. Although there are only four different tones, this is not a very intuitive tuning, because the intervals between the strings from low to high are fourth, fourth, whole tone, minor third, whole tone.


----------



## ElRay (Jan 12, 2007)

Durero said:


> I always use strict 4ths tuning.


I just "discovered" another reason to use this: Playing a lot of Zappa -- He's really big on 4ths.

Ray


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jan 12, 2007)

May give fourths another spin later...

Open E is currently rocking my world for slide and fretless playing.


----------



## ElRay (Jan 17, 2007)

Has anybody thought about expanding Fripp's "New Standard Tuning" (C,G,D,A,E,G -- parallel 5ths and minor 3rd) to seven strings? Add an extra lower 5th, another higher minor 3rd? I'm not sure what would actually be useful. If you liked dissonance, you could throw in an A on the high end (a 2nd above the G).

FWIW, A 5th lower than the low C would be a G, so you may need to go A,E,B,F#,C#,Ab,B.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jan 23, 2007)

ElRay said:


> Has anybody thought about expanding Fripp's "New Standard Tuning" (C,G,D,A,E,G -- parallel 5ths and minor 3rd) to seven strings? Add an extra lower 5th, another higher minor 3rd? I'm not sure what would actually be useful. If you liked dissonance, you could throw in an A on the high end (a 2nd above the G).
> 
> FWIW, A 5th lower than the low C would be a G, so you may need to go A,E,B,F#,C#,Ab,B.



I've contemplated it before, although I've never had the chance due to the string gauge issues.
I'm seriously contemplating ordering some of Garry Goodman's strings to try CGDAEB tuning on my Les Paul...


----------



## Korbain (Jan 23, 2007)

A stand is all i need on a 7 at the moment


----------



## ElRay (Jan 26, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> I've contemplated it before...


Here's somebody that's taken the all 5ths plunge head-on:http://www.tkinstruments.com/5ths_tuned_guitar_and_bass.htm


----------



## Aghorasilat (Jan 26, 2007)

Fretless Guitar & Acoustic Guitar
DADGAD

7 Strings 
Bb Eb Ab Db Gb Bb Eb

Ab Eb Ab Db Gb Bb Eb


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jan 26, 2007)

Aghorasilat said:


> Fretless Guitar & Acoustic Guitar
> DADGAD
> 
> 7 Strings
> ...



DADGAD rocks on fretless guitar...DRONE CITY!!!!



ElRay said:


> Here's somebody that's taken the all 5ths plunge head-on:http://www.tkinstruments.com/5ths_tuned_guitar_and_bass.htm



Wowee!!


----------



## Durero (Jan 26, 2007)

ElRay said:


> Here's somebody that's taken the all 5ths plunge head-on:http://www.tkinstruments.com/5ths_tuned_guitar_and_bass.htm


I really like that guy's designs. Love his steel rod frets too


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jan 26, 2007)

Just out of interest, has anyone else tried Nick Drake's CGCFCE tuning? Suprisingly versatile...


----------



## Dvaienat (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm in B or Bb standard on 6 strings w/ 15-74 gauge strings.
I don't currently own a 7 string. 

I like the thick, heavy sound of lower tunings, but I don't play any leads at all, hence why I don't own a 7. I generally feel more at home with standard tunings, though I use drop A/drop Ab occasionally. I play extreme metal, death metal, black metal, and some thrash.


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 8, 2011)

Epic necrobump. There's a huge tuning thread in General Music.

The mods were trying to merge them all, but they must have missed one.


----------



## rob_707 (Feb 8, 2011)

i use alot of tunings but i found the ones i like best for diff styles of music,
6 string cort KX-Q1 is C,G,C,F,A,D - prog/tech/hard rock, i uno what it falls under.
7 string is Ibanze 7321 G,D,G,C,F,A,D - tech/experimental/melodic metal.

im also a bass player which is my strong subject

4 string warick corvette- C,G,C,F jazz/mudvayne style
5 string avalance??? iv never heard of it i will post pics one day but the tuning is- G,D,G,C,F and i use this for the experamental


----------



## Blazerok (Feb 8, 2011)

Those are tuning i love most of the time.
-Standard, because its versatile and...well... standard!
-standard w/low A (and E on my 8), because chords voicing are so much easier this way.
-Down full step/ 3 half step, because i love how it sounds on an accoustic!
-Sometime, i like to stay in standard tuning, but tuning one or 2 strings differently, to do some open chords at different place on the fretboard.


----------

